# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  furious box + polar box

## khalid-ma

furious box  مفعل باك 1 الى باك 11 سنة الا ستعمال  
polar box   قديم

----------


## 4ever

كيف سنتواصل اخي

----------


## shahrayare

كم الثمن اخي وفي اي مدينة توجد

----------


## khalid-ma

يرجى الاتصال بي  0617637251

----------

